# lower abbs



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi guys, i was just wandering if anyone here knows any good excercises for the lower abbs without having to use a machine? I tend to train at home since the nearest gym is a 30 minute drive away and right now i don't have that kind of time, and i've never heard of any excersises for the lower abbs. Simply writing this because i can only get a 2 pac doing crunches which does'nt look very good. All help appretiated, 22.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hanging leg raises


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think the ceiling would take the weight


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, you could try some leg lifts and you can hold them like an isometric about an inch or two off the ground until you cant hold them anymore. You can do them in a chair with arms and do like an L shape like the gymnists do.

Oh diet is a sure way to get the abs to show. Some people dont have blocky abs by genetic design. Hope this helps.


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

I get what you mean with the excercise, ill add it into my next routine and see what happens. I think ill do the next 4 weeks normal, then try a week of light cardio and see if that can shift abit of that fat.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Reverse crunches. I.e. you lay on back, hands behind head, then bring knees up to head. This is supposed to concentrate on the lower abs and be better for you than hanging leg rises.


----------

